

In Times of Crisis Mentally Ill Leaders Can See What Others Don't - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904800304576474451102761640.html

======
cema
I think mentally ill people do see what others don't, sort of by definition.
Question is if they see what really exists.

The article says something else, however. It first states that people with
depression (and not "mentally ill people") apparently see the world more
realistically, based on modern scientific research, which is indeed mentioned.
Then it briefly extrapolates it to mental illnesses in general, this time
based on Aristotle, which by modern standards is more fiction than science.
Then it talks again, at length, about examples of successful leaders with
depression.

The whole text is explained to be an excerpt from a book. Perhaps the title of
the post (which is the subtitle of the article) would fit it better? Cannot be
sure without having read the book.

------
blackboxxx
This was a highly motivational read for me, as I have my own suite of
neurological disorders (not unlike the following people):
[http://rejectiontherapy.com/youre-never-too-weird-to-
change-...](http://rejectiontherapy.com/youre-never-too-weird-to-change-the-
world-heres-proof/)

------
molecule
News Corp. properties are really grasping to prop up confidence in the
Murdochs' leadership.

------
etherael
This just reads like pathologising outliers to me.

------
WordSkill
"In Times of Crisis Mentally Ill Leaders Can See What Others Don't"

This should be Sarah Palin's campaign slogan.

